# Chatty cats



## izzy's slave (Oct 18, 2014)

Izzy is one. She's not loud, but boy does she like to let you know she's around. Mews from dawn to dusk, mixing a full on 'meow I don't know what I want but I want you to know it' with random trills. One of her most amazing skills is being a guard cat! If someone comes to the front door and I'm upstairs, she shoots up and meows at me to let me know.

She also meows in her sleep. Cat dreams, chasing birds or whatever she's thinking about, while emitting little murrs and eeps. It's funny to lie there and watch her trill.

Iz was sat staring out of the window at a bird, which there are a lot of round here. Then she started clicking her teeth and letting out a series of high pitched squeaks. "Come play with me birdie, I want to be your friend!" or something.

She's curled up on the chair next to me as I type. Letting out little low-pitched mrrrs. What is going on in there Iz?

A friend visiting the other day watched her for a while and said "I've never seen such a talkative moggie." How chatty is your cat?


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

I love little kitty noises! Happy has a noisy meow, an I have learned to distinguish between "Feed me now!" and "Pat me now!". "Pat me now" is also "Stop getting ready for work and love me".

Panther is much more expressive. He has always been the more aloof and "manly" cat, but his meow is very sweet and subdued. He trills ALL the time too. It's so **** cute. He does it when he gets a surprise, its like "brrr!", and when he is chasing a toy (he likes to chase a tennis ball down the hall), but sometimes we will have a proper conversation of "brrr". He likes being talked to I think.

They also both chatter at bugs or anything outside, and the laser light. Panther almost whines sometimes when he is working up to catching it.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Lulu is almost silent. She makes a squeaky noise occasionally but no outright meow and she purrs silently, you can feel it not hear it. Kiki is the opposite. While not constant she has cute sounds from a small meow to brrp noises to find where you are. Trills to her sister, and a purr like a jaguar engine. She has a brr! noise too when she is surprised by her sister.


----------

